# Will Sling work if the other TV is on?



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thinking about getting Sling with my 722K.

Is it true that the Sling experience won't work if the _other_ TV (blue light on the DVR) that is a part of the the same DVR is on a channel?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It is my experience that the Sling adapter takes over TV2.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm sure I overlooked that asterisk in the Dish/Sling literature because that's an important point to consider.

In a household that does use TV2, it certainly pays to know that--and thank you for the info.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

That has been my experience as well with DISH Sling Adapter. It might be worth looking at a regular Slingbox. It might behave differently, BUT I don't have one, so I cannot speak from personal experience,


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Worth keeping in mind...

I know people view this as a limitation... but consider... the only alternative would be allowing a remote viewer to take over the TV2 viewing from the local user.

So imagine you are sitting at home watching TV2... and then you lose control of it to your wife or kid who is away from home and decides to Sling at that moment!

Even if you had an external slingbox... you'd still be facing the same problem. Either the second TV needs to not be in use OR you'd have a system that allows a remote viewer to hijack control from a local viewer.


----------



## dale001 (Dec 13, 2008)

good points.

I still think this has to be pointed out in the company literature so that homeowners realize the limitation--but like I said, I may have missed it, so thanks to all for replying.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dale001 said:


> good points.
> 
> I still think this has to be pointed out in the company literature so that homeowners realize the limitation--but like I said, I may have missed it, so thanks to all for replying.


I agree.

It's very obvious once you sit and think about it... but it isn't intuitive to everyone, and I think it would be a good idea if the full functionality was explained a little better up front.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have to say that technically speaking the Sling Adapter is pretty cool. Practically speaking, I'm not really impressed given the obvious limitations. When I was traveling extensively, and my wife was the only one watching TV at home, it would have been very useful. These days it's just something to tinker with during the day when my lovely wife wife is at work supporting me and my toys.


----------



## mfabel (Jan 3, 2008)

How does the sling adapter / receiver know if TV2 is turned on? Isn't there always a signal being sent to TV2, whether or not the TV is turned on?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It doesn't.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mfabel said:


> How does the sling adapter / receiver know if TV2 is turned on? Isn't there always a signal being sent to TV2, whether or not the TV is turned on?





Kent Taylor said:


> It doesn't.


Technically speaking, the receiver doesn't know if TV1 or TV1 (the actual TV) is turned on or not... so it takes its cues elsewhere...

Depending on mode:

1. In single mode: IF a recording is in progress on the 2nd tuner, you should not be able to Sling because the receiver knows that tuner is already in use.

2. In dual mode: A recording in progress on the 2nd tuner still prevents... but also, you have the ability to wake the TV2 location with the 2nd remote. IF you have awakened tuner 2 with the 2nd remote, then the receiver assumes it is being watched whether you actually are or not.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Technically speaking, the receiver doesn't know if TV1 or TV1 (the actual TV) is turned on or not... so it takes its cues elsewhere...
> 
> Depending on mode:
> 
> 1. In single mode: IF a recording is in progress on the 2nd tuner, you should not be able to Sling because the receiver knows that tuner is already in use.


I just did that. What's on my laptop is the program that's recording on TV2.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> I just did that. What's on my laptop is the program that's recording on TV2.


Would it let you change channels?

I'm surprised. I guess it is ok to allow you to sling if it doesn't let you abort the recording or change the channel... but that would mean the sling session is limited to you watching what is being recorded.

I would have thought it would just give the "TV2 is in use" error and stop you. Either I'm wrong, or you've uncovered a glitch.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll do a little more checking. I did notice the other day when I "slinged" to TV2 when a recording was in progress that it started another recording on the same channel which I thought was a no-no. I ended up with a one hour recording and a 43 minute recording from the same channel. Today it did not start another recording.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't run in dual mode... but I'll have to play around a bit with my 922 and see how it behaves. I typically don't try to sling when I know TV2 is in use by a recording because usually it is a recording I don't want to miss!

So I'll have to schedule something... then try and Sling and see what it does.


----------

